# Albany Ny- Horseheads NY Shelter dog Barkley needs ride to his rescue. Last chance



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

CONTACT: [email protected] 

All, this is URGENT!!! This dog has been at Savannah, GA Animal Control for a long time and has "wore out his welcome." Sheila Carl is his only chance at this point. Sheila's car is not in the best shape, needs a new transmission and therefore she cannot drive almost 4 hours to Albany and back to Horseheads to meet up with the transporter coming from Georgia. Your help with driving a leg or even two, if you are in that area of NY, is IMMENSELY appreciated. Please see below for the details.

Blessings,
Petra


Receiving Rescue: Sheila Carl
Location: Horseheads, NY
Email: [email protected] 
Home Phone: To be added

Coordinator: Petra Brooks
Email: [email protected] 
Home Phone: 912-369-0424
Cell Phone: 912-492-0506

Passenger:
Name: Barkley (picture attached)
Breed: Black and Tan Coonhound/Retriever mix
Color: Black and Tan
Age: 2-4 years
Weight: Approx. 45 lbs.
Gender: male
Altered: Will be done by receiving rescue.
Temperament: very sweet/shy

Legs:
Sunday, September 12, 2010

Leg 1: Albany, NY to Worcester, NY
61 miles 1 hour, 7 minutes
NEEDED!!!

Leg 2: Worcester, NY to Afton, NY
53 miles 54 minutes
NEEDED!!!

Leg 3: Afton, NY to Waverly, NY
66 miles 1 hour, 9 minutes
NEEDED!!!

Leg 4: Waverly, NY to Horseheads, NY
23 miles 30 minutes
FILLED BY RESCUE!!!

If you are able to drive, please send me the following info for the run sheet:
Name:
Email:
Home Phone:
Cell Phone:
Vehicle:








-- 
Please remember to Spay/Neuter your pet. The number one cause of death in healthy animals in the US is euthanasia. Please adopt!




-- 
Please remember to Spay/Neuter your pet. The number one cause of death in healthy animals in the US is euthanasia. Please adopt!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

